# WOC with makeup Blogs?



## Untitled_Diva (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey ladies, I love makeup blogs any woc like to share their blogs?


----------



## Untitled_Diva (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey ladies, I love makeup blogs any woc like to share their blogs?


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a beauty blog.. Check the siggy. All are welcome


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had a blog for a while but just getting into to it, I haveasked with help on how to label swatches but a no go. So I am learning check me out at 
Beauty Gumbo Google search of course!


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 11, 2009)

I just started a makeup blog: Cosmetic Kitten


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a WOC with a blog, it's in the sig.

Been neglecting it recently but it will be up to speed next week.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one as well...its in the siggy.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup another one


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a makeup blog - the link is in my siggy.  I've been slacking but hope to get back into the swing of things soon.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 12, 2009)

Another one over here as well, Beauty Thesis.  If you're interested, follow the link in my signature.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Link's in my sig. Hope to 'see' you on there


----------



## rororebel (Aug 14, 2009)

It's in my siggy too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

The link to my blog is in my siggie. I've been slacking on posting on my blog and I'm hoping to post more and more.


----------



## tdm (Aug 15, 2009)

I just started one this summer. The link is in my sig.


----------



## starfck (Aug 15, 2009)

the link is in my sig.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a blog too! Link in my signature!

Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 16, 2009)

Feel free to check out Pumps and Gloss Blog. The site is a combination of beauty and lifestyle info.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Divas well I just started my blog its still in the creation phase! but anywhoo here is the link Blaque Barbie It's My Creations


----------



## User27 (Aug 16, 2009)

****


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2009)

You can check mine too, link is in my signature, though I'm NW30. I still haven't figured out who's WOC, lol! I don't see any medium skinned ladies like myself posting on here


----------



## User27 (Aug 16, 2009)

****


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I'm only NW30/NW35 but follow two blogs on here despite not posting out of being too shy. XD

There's a member on here aziajs who has a blog that taught me how to brow shape....I get threaded but really needed the help to add definition.....anyways, I love her. She doesn't know I check her Twitter either and got an eyeful of Jamie Foxx yesterday but wow, he's very ummm attractive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She never knew until now and she's just really laid back which I look for.

Faces from Aziajs

The other person is a member here named Vixxan who is an NC50 but I love how blunt she is with her reviews and her MAC collection section is a godsend....whenever I have something pop in my head, I check her scrolling thread and it makes it so much easier for me. Whenever it shows up that Pikesville, Maryland hit your live feed; that would be me but once again, too shy to get involved despite my personality on here. XD

The Glam Shack

If this was for self promotion, I'm sorry. Just wanted to add the two I follow the most and give them recognition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thmochagirl, if you still need help adding text to the photos, I'm pretty quick with computers and have no problem helping someone out. I love photo programs, takes half the work out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Princess  I really appreciate your support.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I follow yours but have no clue which range constitutes WOC...that's how I knew about your anniversary pics the other day on the book blog. I am clueless myself if I'm a WOC because I'm in the medium range....afraid of the consequences. XD_

 
See, in the description on Specktra its says WOC includes middle easterners. But then middle easterners can look completely white, case in point my mom. 

Anyway, i started posting here coz i'm middle eastern and I have medium skin tone, kinda like you. But then I noticed 90% of ppl that post in the WOC are NC40 or darker, so I felt kinda out of place here :/ There are many girls on specktra around our skin tones but I never see them posting on here. Also, I decided because I have medium skin tone, most colours look good on me anyway, so I don't really need my own section for colour advice, you know what I mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why I hardly come here now...


----------



## User27 (Aug 16, 2009)

****


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I just get scared of stepping toes and with my mix, it's hard to explain it right to people why I fluctuate between a 30 and a 35. Late spring and summer I'm a little darker but my norm is 30 and it's a headache to find people who have recommendations when I'm not the norm. There's some colors I can't touch for my life and others I'm just like god, if I was lighter it would be easier. Freaking matching foundation is the worst....it's like I'm slowly dying each brand I have to try. I miss the days MAC worked for me but I'm too sensitive now....god, those were the glory days. XD

Vixxan, I thought you would be mad I followed it but thanks for letting the past be the past. Seriously, it's been like a month I followed it after seeing your upright storage containers. You do shop a lot though and have me beat....you've beaten me to quite a few sellers on the sales thread but I know they're safe because you wouldn't buy fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm working on that shopping thing (i'm lying). I'm really going to stop shopping soon.  

For me it became the past the minute that thread was closed.


----------



## AmginE (Aug 26, 2009)

MrsPackman44 from youtube has an awesome blog... its called shades of sabrena (i dont know if i can post a link, but add the "at blogspot dot com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got one.  It's in my signature.


----------



## nongoma (Aug 31, 2009)

I got one too!!!! Check it out. A few random bits a bobs but pop on over. It's in my signature.


----------



## Sisa (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, I started a blog in June. Link is in my Signature. i hope you'll visit me!


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Sep 1, 2009)

i have one too - iadoremakeup.blogspot.com
i'd been neglecting it but i'm getting back into posting more!


----------



## doomkitteh (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been reading your blog for some time and love it, found it when I was searching for Sleek swatches.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nongoma* 

 
_I got one too!!!! Check it out. A few random bits a bobs but pop on over. It's in my signature._


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have one:  Doll Me Up Makeup


----------



## csdev (Sep 6, 2009)

Check out mine as well...details in the signature below. Let me know what you think? I love reading comments from folks


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a relatively new fashion and beauty one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unetasse.blogspot.com


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a natural hair care and make up/beauty blog
KINKY/CURLY MAGAZINE


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I've got one.  It's in my signature._

 
@ aziajs

u are sooooo super talented. those face charts are off the hook! how do u do that?


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm Latina, and I have a beauty blog. I always try and include lots of different ethnicities in my posts.

Burlesque Show Beauty


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two, one since '07 and a newbie! both are in my signature!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *machonesty* 

 
_@ aziajs

u are sooooo super talented. those face charts are off the hook! how do u do that?_

 
Thank you very much!  I'm glad you like the face charts.  They can be a pain but once they are finished I am always so happy with them.  I use a picture of myself that I made into a sketch using a program like photoshop.  Then for the makeup I actually apply it to the picture just as I would my face.


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 5, 2009)

link is in signature!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulously Red

here is mine, ive just started but am always accepting request, and are willing to answer questions
check it out


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 17, 2010)

So I came across this because I was thinking of starting my own blog, but I'm not sure if anyone would really follow it.  I've been reading up on what's here and what's in the Chatter forum.  There are certain things that I'm interested in (for instance FOTDs and swatches), but I'm not sure where to go from there.  As for now, I'm mainly interested in a "style" blog more than just a product review blog.  Any advice as to what direction you think I should take things? Feel free to send me a PM.
(Mods, feel free to move this if it doesn't belong here).


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

My blog is in my siggy! Please add me ladies and I will do the same! I'm new to Specktra so welcome me!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_My blog is in my siggy! Please add me ladies and I will do the same! I'm new to Specktra so welcome me!!_

 
Totally signing up for this one!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 26, 2010)

I have one too. I'm still a newbie in makeup world so it's not as good as some of you have there. But I try to post swatches of the things I have. It's at Make Up Newbie


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 26, 2010)

I have one, it's in my sig.


----------



## TheBigO (Jan 28, 2010)

*I have one. It's in my siggy. All inclusive beauty/celebrity blog.
*


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 28, 2010)

i just started one a few months ago as well
Sarah's Blog

although i work with all skin types from fair to dark, most of the demographic i work with are asian


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jan 29, 2010)

I just started mine earlier this month, but I've been a professional makeup artist a few years. Feel free to add me, I love reading others blogs and reviews, and pics! I'm newly addicted!!

I'm looking to make a name for myself.....


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 29, 2010)

check out my blog too! the link is in my sig!


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

I have one as well: Blaq Vixen Beauty





 (but you'll find more fashion than beauty posts nowadays)


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello all!!!
I haven't been on Specktra in ages! bad me Right? 
I just wanted to add my blog in as well. It's listed in the siggy. Check it out when you can.
I will be moving my blog shortly to Silver Lips Beauty but I'll let you know when its all up and ready 
Have a great day


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 30, 2010)

i have one as well...it's in the signature! check it out. it's not just makeup though. i blog about fashion too!


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

i am setting up one now, because i realised there are really little WOC who do swatches so i will be doing heaps of swatches!! but my camera is currently down! so i need to wait till end of feb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighs

do visit me & leave a tag! 
Golden Stardust!


----------



## ms. kendra (Feb 14, 2010)

I have one. It hasn't been updated in a while but I'll be back on it soon! 

I have added many of you and hope you all will do the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Deja Beautiful~


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine is in the signature but just in case A Brown Girls Beauty Blog


----------



## ms. kendra (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Mine is in the signature but just in case A Brown Girls Beauty Blog_

 
I subscribed...your complexion is so beautiful!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

lol i'm such a newb - i was like wth is woc? duhh i read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a beauty/fitness blog (personal weightloss journey after pregnancy too).. and other random stuff if you all are interested in reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (link in siggy)


----------



## SkyeAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a blog, come by and say HI! 
Mocha Mish Mash


----------



## faifai (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one, http://budgetbengali.blogspot.com


----------



## ICandi (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one as well! The link is in my siggy. Check it out


----------



## IvyTrini (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm throwing in my 2 cents!!!!

I've got a blog for WOC and I also like writing about beauty products in the Caribbean especially in Trinidad and Tobago!

Check it out in my signature!!!!!!


----------



## KimP827 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a blog too Makeup by Kim Porter


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 19, 2010)

I started a new blog, if you guys want to follow me its in my signature. hope to see some of you there!


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 21, 2010)

smashedmakeupbag.wordpress.com
It's not very much because I started not long ago but I'm trying my best to build it up. XD


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 22, 2010)

For swatches and reviews on the latest MAC collections and other brands, please come by and visit my blog.  naturalNchicmakeup.  Hope to hear from you all =)


----------



## lilMAClady (Apr 5, 2010)

Check mine out!! www.bridgettesmakeupobsession.blogspot.com


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

Ladies, check out my blog giveaway!!!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Untitled_Diva* 

 
_Hey ladies, I love makeup blogs any woc like to share their blogs?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a Livejournal that has make-up looks. But not tutorials, but I'll post it anyway.

paper-orchid.livjournal.com

I like people to get inspired by my looks, maybe I post a tutorial in the future. But no one really comments on them. So I would like feedback of when I post make-up looks. Constructive comments and critisim are allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But flames will be ignored and removed.


----------



## weekend-luxury (Apr 8, 2010)

Follow me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weekend Luxury


----------



## MACandie2012 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have one!

Makeup by Candie


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ooh, great, I love Blushbaby's blog but am always on the lookout for more blogs by WOC! Will start browsing and following!

I have one, it's a mish-mash of things but a lot of FOTDs and Nail OTDs (not enough nail swatches by WOC, I think! shades that suit paler hands often don't suit me!):

The Postcolonial Rabbit


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 13, 2010)

I have one I started a year or so ago. Its called Adventures of a Happy Housewife its about life, cooking, health, and spirituality. I also include FOTDs occasionally right now im focusing on my health so those have been my latest posts. 

Links are in my siggy check them out comment and follow! My second one is a photography blog what can I say? I have many hobbies and love for things!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 25, 2010)

*Same Blog new host* Blaque Cosmetics


----------



## Blushbaby (May 20, 2010)

Check out Resha's blog. I love it!
Accidental Beauty - makeup blog, cosmetic and beauty reviews, makeup tips and tricks


----------



## shontay07108 (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Check out Resha's blog. I love it!
Accidental Beauty - makeup blog, cosmetic and beauty reviews, makeup tips and tricks_

 

I love her blog also.


----------



## Senoj (May 21, 2010)

Mine is Touching Faces with Beauty and Glamour Make sure to check out my makeup poll!


----------



## laulovesbilly (May 21, 2010)

Mine is still newish(about a year or so old), but I'm proud of it. It's in my signature


----------



## DeepaBerar (May 23, 2010)

Hey girls, dunno if anyone is still checking this, but I have a blog it's www.deepaberar.com. I have a channel on youtube as well with tutorials. Check 'em out


----------



## Cupid (May 24, 2010)

I have a style blog which features fashion and make up articles along with tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


thestyleexaminer


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2010)

Any NW50s with makeup blogs?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2010)

I just started one. It's in my sig.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (May 27, 2010)

Moved my blog to OnSugar and changed the name to Beautylicious Beautylicious


----------



## K&T Makeup (May 28, 2010)

I have a beauty/makeup blog and Im a NW50 

ktmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a blog!! (NC45) I've just redid it AND did a new FOTD/mini review on Sassy Grass from Dare to Wear! Check Me Out!!
www.bridgettesmakeupobsession.blogspot.com


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine is still fairly new, but please check me out (in the sig)!


----------



## maclover2371 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is mine
  	htt://www.beautymakeupaddict.blogspot.com


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have one! its been neglected but I promise to be on track for  2011... it's http://married2makeup.com


----------



## Soundclash (Jan 5, 2011)

I also have one! Just started it up  Check it out

http://dorcasola.blogspot.com


----------



## OliviaRossi (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one as well. http://www.stealmyheartlovee.com


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got one too! I'm Southeast Asian but I'm really really light so I don't know if I technically count as a WOC... but I'll post anyway  The link is in my sig, but whoever wants to exchange links I'm totally down for!


----------



## MsSherryBl0ss0m (Jan 20, 2011)

MY BLOG IS www.sherryblossombeauty.blogspot

  	YOU CAN FIND YOUTUBE TUTORIALS/PICTURES/REVIEWS/POSTS all here!! Also has access to every other site im on: FB, Twitter, MM, formspring!!

  	JOIN ME!! Cant wait to see you all!!


----------



## devin (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's my blog:

http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 23, 2011)

I started one too!

http://adoredfable.wordpress.com/


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 24, 2011)

any blog sales?


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jan 24, 2011)

My blog....

http://tantalizing-eyez.blogspot.com/


  	Trying to update and do more this year.  I may do a blog sale to get rid of some makeup,etc.  I may never use...


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 24, 2011)

i cant see any makeup


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 24, 2011)

I might have one soon!  so stay tunned!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 25, 2011)

awsome Thanks!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 25, 2011)

I subbed you in youtube  woot woot  mines is lopezpisces25/youtube


----------



## ywill (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine is http://talesofaproductjunkie.blogspot.com


----------



## BeauteNoire (Jan 26, 2011)

My blog:


  	paintedglam.blogspot.com =)


----------



## BeauteNoire (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a NW47, but I do wear NW50 in the summertime if that helps. My blog is paintedglam.blogspot.com =)


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 26, 2011)

http://k-ashantimakeupbag.blogspot.com


----------



## Pretty1234me (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey loves, 

  	I have a blog as well. Lots of pictures, reviews, and swatches. 

http://xxblackbeautyxx.blogspot.com/


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 26, 2011)

here is my blogspot I have a sale mostly all the mac items are sold and the rest are new http://christiandivine.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-sale-mac-and-others.html


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I haven't long started a blog myself.

  	www.markedforglamour.blogspot.com

  	I look forward to receiving a visit from you all soon.

  	I'll be following all of you!


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine is http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/






  	I do random giveaways at least once a month (sometimes twice and thrice... depending)


----------



## sheyla lopez (May 10, 2011)

here is my makeup BLOG http://sheylalopez7.blogspot.com/2011_04_01_archive.html
  	I have mac makeup up for sale


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 5, 2012)

I just changed by blog URL I now blog at knightbeautyhowto.com


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,  I have just started blogging.  Please feel free to check it out. http:/ PrettyPrescription.blogspot.com   Thanks PrettyGirlDoc


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

My blog is here  http://boujoichic.blogspot.com I posted some makeup looks there recently.


----------



## NicoleL (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm no longer blogging, please delete post if possible


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine isn't a makeup blog, it's a wedding planning blog - but there are makeup inspiration posts on there:

  weddingsbymartha.blogspot.com


----------



## Distinque (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a makeup blog. It's been up for awhile but I've been really active with it.

  Check it out.

  www.distinque.blogspot.com

  Thanks


----------



## charlespe1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for sharing your blogs. I like http://www.sisamakeup.blogspot.com a lot. Hmm made me wanna start my own soon. Check out Elucid Gent for fashion related information even for men


----------

